# Add A Room



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm hoping some of you understand and can guide us gently:

First, this is our first camper and my DH LOVES it. LOVES it as in 'babies and spoils' it. We live in the south. Just in case you haven't heard, we have bugs. Bugs that BITE. So we found a GREAT DEAL on an Add A Room on eBay. Only problem is DH doesn't want to attach the clips to the side of the camper because you have to DRILL the clips on. Drill, as in put holes in the side of his LOVE.

I have an idea - why couldn't we attach the clips with a silicone glue? Liquid Nails - I had to use it last weekend to attach a cord holder on our patio cover, the surface I attached it to is siding. After a few hours, the holder is secure and not going ANYWHERE. No drilling required.

So, do you think this would be a good solution for our camper and the Add A Room? (he doesn't want to buy the snapless panel upgrade kit) I know this Add A Room won't keep EVERY bug out, but even if it keeps a FEW mosquitoes away, it'll be worth it.

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Lacy286 said:


> I'm hoping some of you understand and can guide us gently:
> 
> First, this is our first camper and my DH LOVES it. LOVES it as in 'babies and spoils' it. We live in the south. Just in case you haven't heard, we have bugs. Bugs that BITE. So we found a GREAT DEAL on an Add A Room on eBay. Only problem is DH doesn't want to attach the clips to the side of the camper because you have to DRILL the clips on. Drill, as in put holes in the side of his LOVE.
> 
> ...


I think there are no drill kits that basically have glue on snaps. I'd try silicone and see how it works. Worst case, they call off.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Patty O Room and absolutely love it. We had the dealer install it, and they drilled. As Nathan said, worst case scenario with the Liquid nails is that is will fall off - definitely worth it. BTW - the room is not just great for bugs, it's also fantastic as a "buffer zone" when you're at the beach. Keep the sand outside the OB!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Honestly? I'd rather drill than liquid nail. Liquid nail, should you decide to remove it, is a pain! Not just that, but that room is going to be heavy. You stated that you put some on a patio cover but is that trying to hold a hanging 80lbs of vinyl? Probably not. Besides... look how much drilling has been done already? Lights, frames, handles, etc. It's pretty painless as long as you seal it right. Heaven forbid he's going to want to put a new folding handle on because liquid nail is NOT going to work on that.

I know it's hard to do. Believe me... my first time I was nervous.... but somethings gotta be done the right way or bad things are going to happen.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Rob_G said:


> Honestly? I'd rather drill than liquid nail. Liquid nail, should you decide to remove it, is a pain! Not just that, but that room is going to be heavy. You stated that you put some on a patio cover but is that trying to hold a hanging 80lbs of vinyl? Probably not. Besides... look how much drilling has been done already? Lights, frames, handles, etc. It's pretty painless as long as you seal it right. Heaven forbid he's going to want to put a new folding handle on because liquid nail is NOT going to work on that.
> 
> I know it's hard to do. Believe me... my first time I was nervous.... but somethings gotta be done the right way or bad things are going to happen.


You bring up some very good points! I failed to mention that he's going to HAVE to drill the top supports for the side rails - Liquid Nails would NEVER hold all that weight. What I was thinking of using the LN for would be the fasteners that go down the side of the camper to hold the vinyl to the camper. But HOPEFULLY once he's recovered from the terror of drilling the holes for those 2 support bars, MAYBE he can find it in himself to continue drilling to put the fasteners on?

We rarely have dull moments around here, but this is certain to be interesting! Thanks for the advice.

YALL KEEP IT COMING!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

BTW... Welcome to the forums Lacy!!


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks yall! We're headed out today for a weekend, MAYBE I can talk him into installing it? Hmmmmm........


----------

